# Sherwood Island



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm thinking about trying some fishing at Sherwood Island this weekend has anybody been fishing there this year?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Since nobody has responded I going to try the island this weekend and give a report.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Give it a go cocoflea anf Good Luck


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Word word at Sherwood is schoolies but I think if I put my time in there I'll land a good one going back next week.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good Luck!
Can't wait 4 the report


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW KOZ nice catch in the gallery


----------

